# My news from todays appointment.



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

just got back from seeing my Dr. We discussed the OHSS and he thinks maybe to start me on a lower dose next time. i asked about e/s again and he said 'no probs'  

spoke with the e/s nurse who said i have something in mind for you, call me when AF comes (  this week) and we may be able to start this cycle if the recipient says yes!

so looks like (if all goes to plan) i may start down-regging before january is out  

so so pleased, really needed some good news   thanks for all your support  

ritz.


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Ritz

Congrats to u hun.  Lets hope 2007 brings u joy!

x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Woooo Hoooooo 

Well done!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ritz  this is your time 

LOL

Amanda xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

All the very best Ritz  

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun!!!
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ritz that is great news!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya ritz     haven't spoke to you in a while just wanted to wish you all the best for you're cycle really pleased for you hun!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

yay thats fab news this is the year !!! xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nichola

thats fabulous news honey

 that 2007 is your year

So far so good

Love emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Good news Ritz - fingers crossed for you for this cycle    

Lou
X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

oh girls you're all so sweet - I love FF!

thanks for the support, i was so excited and with dh away on business i just had to tell someone! 
no-one knows about the e/s stuff (our familes are super religious - long boring story) so it's great to have you all here cheering me on  

now if i could just have some AF dances   - i'm 2 days late  

ritz.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

COME ON AF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya Ritz

Yay!!  Thats great news. I have pm'd you 

Love Debz xx


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

That sounds like good news - I hope AF arrives in schedule (in the nicest possible way) and you start down-regging soon.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks again girls  

AF arrived (3 days late   )...and the clinic phoned to say the recipient in mind said yes  

I down-reg on day 21 - 30th January  

ritz.


----------

